# NHS Therapy



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

Are there any British people here who know what the NHS therapy is like? I'm considering going. I'm sixteen so I don't know if I would be taken seriously or not. I'm not 100% sure if I have SA (although i'm pretty sure I do, i don't want to seem arrogant or self-diagnosing), so I'm going to just say I have anxiety and depression. What kind of therapy does the NHS provide and what is it like?


----------

